# Rio



## macro junkie (Apr 19, 2009)

my buddie  had him sinse a baby.this guy can eat for britan  

The day i got him..bought him from my friend who breeds them.35£







what he was housed in when he was a baby






Look at the size of his :lol: 





















look out..here come the grumpy colours,


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 19, 2009)

shedding..gettting bigger











his new 110 gallon mesh cage with 5.0uv outside and 100watt basking lamp out side..Iv updated his cage sinse this image was taken.its looking much better now..for now tho heres the old one.






hes getting older..and when hes mooody the colours are getting more birght and deeper


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 19, 2009)

the cage which is now updated..seems like for a bit i was trying to get the cage how he wanted it.it is alot different now but il show u the progression..this is what he use to live in mayby 2 months ago


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 19, 2009)

this is very funny..only ever found him doing this once but dam i laughed when i saw it.i found him alseep in his feeding cup..lmao


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 19, 2009)

both images are taken on the same day with in 10 seconds of each other.  :blink: amazing how they do this.


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 19, 2009)

spiderman


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 19, 2009)

one of my latest images

Rio needs his sleep.11hours darkness he has.


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 19, 2009)

forgot to say..he gets calcium powder dusted on food 4X a week and 1 day a week he gets muti vit powder.i mist the cage 2x a day


----------



## Rick (Apr 19, 2009)

Have always loved those. Will have one someday.


----------



## revmdn (Apr 19, 2009)

Great photos.


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 19, 2009)

Rick said:


> Have always loved those. Will have one someday.


there easier to care for than i thought.i was going to get a panther and all tho i still want one not just yet..the humidity needs to be a bit higher with them..but these ones(yemens) are used to hot dry conditions so humidity isnt a probelm..as long as i mist it 2x a day thats all that matters..amazing thing..i would love to get him laid now. :lol: 

people make the mistake of getting glass tanks which arnt idea.This mesh cage is perfect for what i need..oh i also have the same net cage for my idolomantids.but thats a 55 gallon.


----------



## Rick (Apr 19, 2009)

macro junkie said:


> there easier to care for than i thought.i was going to get a panther and all tho i still want one not just yet..the humidity needs to be a bit higher with them..but these ones(yemens) are used to hot dry conditions so humidity isnt a probelm..as long as i mist it 2x a day thats all that matters..amazing thing..i would love to get him laid now. :lol: people make the mistake of getting glass tanks which arnt idea.This mesh cage is perfect for what i need..oh i also have the same net cage for my idolomantids.but thats a 55 gallon.


I have too many pets now so it will be awhile.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Apr 19, 2009)

Great photos!

I had a problem with my young male's eyes this last week. Got some vitamin A pills (oil based) and spread that on some food. The poor guy couldn't see, but I was able to force feed him by giving him some water to drink and then sneaking the vitamin-coated bugs in while he was gulping water (from a spray bottle). His eyes are looking much better now! He's opening them and I expect him to resume normal feeding tonight.


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 20, 2009)

Very nice photos, MJ... I enjoyed them. That head-on one with his mouth open is "wicked good" (as my half brother from up North would say)!


----------



## superfreak (Apr 20, 2009)

Wowee! Thats such a cool animal! Oh how i wish we had chameleons here! Amazing! I didnt know they changed their shape too! reminded me of this video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Es52WQKLumI

they show this owl three other different birds and it assumes a completely different shape for each threat! These weird Japanese shows are...weird. but this is pretty cool.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Apr 20, 2009)

Superfreak, your video link was a riot...can't wait to show my kids tomorrow!

Also, when the reptiles get up in the morning I'm going to load up the forum with MJ's photos and scroll through them next to my two chameleons (a male and a female). I'm going to see what their response is because I've had had chameleons for about a year now and MJ's photos almost seem more real than my chameleons do! Maybe they'll do what that amazing owl did in Superfreak's video link!

Yeah, this might sound like a cruel prank on my pets, but I had to type something chameleon-related so I could reply to Superfreak's link w/o going off topic!  

(My male hunted and ate on his own for the first time in a week. I'm not 100% sure the vitamin A worked, but he's looking so much better!)


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 20, 2009)

Peter said:


> Great photos!I had a problem with my young male's eyes this last week. Got some vitamin A pills (oil based) and spread that on some food. The poor guy couldn't see, but I was able to force feed him by giving him some water to drink and then sneaking the vitamin-coated bugs in while he was gulping water (from a spray bottle). His eyes are looking much better now! He's opening them and I expect him to resume normal feeding tonight.


why has this happened,any idea?


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes, I didn't know chameleons changed shape like that either! :huh: Thanks for the education, MJ.  

I loved your video link also, Olga. That owl cracked me up... he was great! Thanks for posting it.  

I think my son would enjoy the owl video too, Peter. Will have to show it to him when he gets home from school today. Glad your little guy is eating on his own and looking better.  Oh, and good thing you ensured you didn't go off topic... Rick might have had to delete your post!  :lol: 

And I didn't completely go off topic either (see first sentence).  Sorry, Rick... couldn't resist!  (why don't we have a little devil smiley?)


----------



## Griever (Apr 22, 2009)

Iv'e always wanted one of these lil buggers, until I realized that most have a fairly short lifespan for a reptile. Tho they do seem to have quite the personality :lol:


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 22, 2009)

Griever said:


> Iv'e always wanted one of these lil buggers, until I realized that most have a fairly short lifespan for a reptile. Tho they do seem to have quite the personality :lol:


3-5 years for a yemen


----------



## Kaddock (Apr 25, 2009)

gorgeous.


----------



## kakistos (Jun 16, 2009)

Great pictures!

He looks really healthy also! On second hand selling sites here in holland I see very different pictures of Yemens...

I have a female of 1 year old. I have never seen her change so drastically as the two pictures you showed!


----------



## revmdn (Jun 16, 2009)

Their color changing abilities are just amazing.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 17, 2009)

superfreak said:


> Wowee! Thats such a cool animal! Oh how i wish we had chameleons here! Amazing! I didnt know they changed their shape too! reminded me of this video:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Es52WQKLumI
> 
> they show this owl three other different birds and it assumes a completely different shape for each threat! These weird Japanese shows are...weird. but this is pretty cool.


Wow, that owl is hilarious :lol: !


----------

